# The Big Trip



## TitustheHog (Aug 15, 2012)

My girlfriend and I go to pick up our little guy next week. We making a few last min upgrades to the cage and getting lighting/heating this weekend. We have all of the travel stuff, and a vet to come home to. Thanks to all of the info and experience on these forms we are feeling fairly prepared.
We know something will probably surprise us, we were wondering what may have surprised some of you when you first got your pet. Do they cry on the way home like some dogs? 
We would love to hear your stories.


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome, guys! Definitely post pictures when you get your little dude! 

One of the biggest things I noticed when I brought my first hedgehog home was how he seemed comfortable and curious while I was bringing him home (and I could hold him without him huffing or quilling up at me, haha), but after he was settled he got markedly more defensive towards me for a while. That might have had multiple factors, like quilling and getting used to his new home, but he seemed like a different hedgehog when he got settled. Now, though, he's very relaxed and comfortable with me, it just took a little bit of time to get him there.  

Some hedgehogs get pretty carsick, so he may get sick coming home. My boy gets horribly carsick and throws up when I take him anywhere, but my girl loves to ride in the car and it doesn't seem to bother her. When I brought my boy home, the second night I had him he had a night terror, and screamed extremely loud! I had him sleep with me and watched him constantly because I thought he was hurt, but apparently nothing was wrong with him, haha. 

Those are pretty much the biggest surprises I had when bringing my first hedgie home, hopefully yours doesn't get car sick like mine! XD


----------

